
TiddlyWiki: A non-linear personal web notebook - accountLost
https://tiddlywiki.com/
======
accountLost
"Unlike conventional online services, TiddlyWiki lets you choose where to keep
your data, guaranteeing that in the decades to come you will still be able to
use the notes you take today."

Very nice. And that also mean you can keep your notes local and private I
guess.

~~~
flarg
Definitely an HN favorite - but has something changed lately for you to post
this now?

